# T-Rex bow?



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Go for as heavy of an arrow as you could stand. I don't think T. Rexes would be ably to jump the string like a rabbit or deer. Besides, you don't know how thick the skin on a giant reptile would be.

As for weight I would think #150 would be about right? I mean, you could easily take down a cape buffalo with a #70 compund. I'd definitely test the bow and arrows before going hunting with them. You wanna kill it, not piss it off.:wink:

Oh yeah, I'd have a minigun and a fast car with me just in case.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

how the hell do you think of this
:icon_1_lol:


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> how the hell do you think of this
> :icon_1_lol:


i agree how do u think of this stuff?
oh you would need a 80# xforce 33"draw and a 700gr arrow


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I love to shoot my longbow. Jurassic park was on, and they were getting eaten by the big beasts. So... shoot the big lizards with a longbow.

You could easily take down Cape buffulo with a 70# longbow, but I would want alot more with those big brutes. Besides, I can handle more, and that let's you shoot even heavier arrows. Something around 2500 grains.

The point would have to be about 1" wide, and 6" long. 

tru-force ss- I don't think that would cut it (that would seem to be barely enough for elephant, much less those huge critters). What sort of point were you thinking?


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

I would want a heavy bow. Like 1000 pounds if i could. Huge heavy arrows.
And sorry Kegan but a compound bow. I would want all the energy i sould get


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> I would want a heavy bow. Like 1000 pounds if i could. Huge heavy arrows.
> And sorry Kegan but a compound bow. I would want all the energy i sould get


Compounds actually store less energy than longbows and recurves. Just plot the Force/Draw curve for one. They aren't stronger than longbows. Simply designed to shoot faster. They really don't posses all the "power" that people think they do!

If you want a bow that'll take up the slack, try a Penobscot!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

kegan said:


> You could easily take down Cape buffulo with a 70# longbow, but I would want alot more with those big brutes. Besides, I can handle more, and that let's you shoot even heavier arrows. Something around 2500 grains.
> 
> The point would have to be about 1" wide, and 6" long.
> 
> tru-force ss- I don't think that would cut it (that would seem to be barely enough for elephant, much less those huge critters). What sort of point were you thinking?


Point seems akwardly long and thin. At 33" or so, you'd maybe want it a little shorter for better FOC. A bigger diameter (1 1/2-2") would be nice too.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

tru-force ss said:


> i agree how do u think of this stuff?
> oh you would need a 80# xforce 33"draw and a 700gr arrow


I know it's an X-Force, but I'd go for at least #90 on something that huge. For a compound setup like that I'd use a REALLY heavy version of the FMJ-700 grains seems to light, especially when speed isn't a top priority on something like that.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> Point seems akwardly long and thin. At 33" or so, you'd maybe want it a little shorter for better FOC. A bigger diameter (1 1/2-2") would be nice too.


The length would be compensated by placing the ferrule closer to the point. 

Narrow also means better penetration. With how thick their hides were, a 2" wide point wouldn't be what you wanted on one of those beasts.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

kegan said:


> The length would be compensated by placing the ferrule closer to the point.
> 
> Narrow also means better penetration. With how thick their hides were, a 2" wide point wouldn't be what you wanted on one of those beasts.


Hmm, sounds like it would work.

And I guess a 1" diameter would work, I don't think you'd need to look for a bloodtrail anyway.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

A baret 50 cal at point blank range. nothing short of a giant crossbow would take one out.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

im using a 30mm cannon.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Someone on antoher sight told me they were supposed ot have excellent vision. If that was the cae, a shot from a lighter bow to the eyes, to blind it, would render you "safer". The you would just have to shoot into a lung or something. Slow death, but seemingly possible?


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

Perhaps a bit cumbersome, but I would prefer this to any bow/arrow combination...


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

kegan said:


> Compounds actually store less energy than longbows and recurves. Just plot the Force/Draw curve for one. They aren't stronger than longbows. Simply designed to shoot faster. They really don't posses all the "power" that people think they do!
> 
> If you want a bow that'll take up the slack, try a Penobscot!


I'll take your word for compounds being weaker than traditional bows, but because they shoot faster, they increase the kenetic energy, allowing you to shoot less poundage and still have a fast enough arrow to hunt with.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Mathewsju said:


> I'll take your word for compounds being weaker than traditional bows, but because they shoot faster, they increase the kenetic energy, allowing you to shoot less poundage and still have a fast enough arrow to hunt with.


KE would be good for a head shot on the beast. I was thinking in terms of heavy arrow memoentum, and no bow does that better than a longbow (leverage & decent energy storage). But, most importantly, longbows are a whole lot easier for me to draw than compounds (ironic, huh?). I could more eaily draw a 100# longbow than I could a 100# compound.

Also, compounds _aren't_ weaker. They just don't store as much energy (and energy storage simply dictates the arrow weight possible). That's why compounds are so nicley matched with very light carbon or aluminum arrows.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

kegan i know what you mean about longbows being easier to draw, there just harder to hold back! 

Wait though i could see a bowtech being harder to draw with those harsh draw cycles but what about hoyt & mathews?:wink::tongue:


----------



## Tony_Kanaan_Fan (Jun 26, 2008)

one of these should take anything down.


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

the bow would need like 1000 pounds of kenetic energy


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Just use the same setup as Fred Eichler. The new easton axis camo fmj seemed to do the trick in his trophy dino.


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

dude u got way to much time on you hands.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hoyttboy said:


> dude u got way to much time on you hands.


I've got about seventy things running through my mind every second, no matter how busy I am. 

Besides, I won't be so crazy when aliens or whatever come down and I'm ready with a big ol' dino bow to protect myself when nobody's bullets work:wink:! Or if I ever happen to have the chance to go back in time. Or if Jurassi Park 4 goes horribly wrong...

And I want a bigarse bow!


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

70# isnt big enough arsed?:wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> 70# isnt big enough arsed?:wink:


This little 6', 80# twig is so puny! I want a BIG bow!!!


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

make it like 10' and then 150#


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> make it like 10' and then 150#


First 7' hickory stave I get, it's turning into a 150# bow!!!


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

I would use a 100-110 lb Hoyt Turbotec or Ultratec with spirals, 29'' draw and a 2000 gr arrow.


----------

